# Visa process time



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone know how long it takes to process your emploment visa and subsequently to process your childs visa?

I would like to get the ball rolling on my visa whilst im still in the UK. Is this possible and can my child's visa get processed before we get there?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can only sponsor your family once you have your residency visa, which is only granted once you have done a medical in the UAE. Therefore, you will not be able to sponsor your child until you are physically in the country and have had your residency stamped in your passport.

You child can accompany you on a visit visa and you can then, subject to payment of the appropriate fee, start the residency process in-country.

The visa process can take from a few days to a few months. It all depends on how efficient your PRO is. I would advise that you confirm with your employer (if you have not already done so) that they will assist you in getting all the paperwork sorted for your child's sponsorship. Do make sure that you also have their birth certificate attested before you arrive.


----------



## kewlguy (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't forget to get attested copy of your child's birth certificate.


----------

